# Help distributing OTA with amplifier (Super Home Node)



## brantlew (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey I have this posted on another forum but haven't received a response to it. It requires a pretty good understanding of cabling and RF and I hoped that this forum might be better suited.

The initial question arose out of discussion about the Eagle Aspen Super Home Node which is a single component that takes two UHF inputs, combines them, then splits them into four amplified outputs. So even though it seems I am asking about the Super Home Node, it is not specific to that hardware. Any combiner, UHF amplifier combination would work just as well.

My real question is about what happens when you echo an amplified signal back to the source. Here is the original text with the diagrams embedded in a Word doc.



I have a satellite receiver (VIP 622 to be exact) that accepts OTA antenna input and also modulates and broadcasts a channel to a second TV. I only have one coaxial cable going to my receiver so I have to combine all frequencies onto this one cable. My goal is to receive antenna input at all TVs and my receiver and modulate a channel to all TVs as well. With that in mind here is my first though of a solution.

figure 1.

Now this would distribute the antenna to the entire house and it would distribute the TV2 signal to the rest of the home as well. The obvious problem is that my receiver is going to get a really crummy antenna signal because it is not amplified by the Home Node. Ideally I would receive an amplified signal at the receiver as well, but to accomplish this I have to do this

figure 2

Now I am getting an amplified antenna signal at the receiver but I have also created a loop where the TV2 output is amplified and sent back to the receiver. So I am echoing the signal back to the source. Would this cause weird feedback loops or interference? What are the consequences of this? Would inserting an RF filter help?


----------



## brantlew (Mar 19, 2007)

figure 1 and 2


----------

